
Silicon Valley Is Dead - timr
http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2010/07/27/silicon-valley-is-dead.aspx
======
byrneseyeview
See Andy Grove's article, from which the insightful content here was
plagiarized (e.g. the 10-to-1 China:US ratio, the stat about computer
manufacturing employment, etc.)

[http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/10_28/b41860483...](http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/10_28/b4186048358596.htm)

~~~
stretchwithme
plagiarism is copying the exact expression of an idea, not the idea itself.

~~~
byrneseyeview
"use or close imitation of the language and thoughts of another author and the
representation of them as one's own original work."

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plagiarism>

You can't get around plagiarism by reading something, rephrasing it, and not
citing your source. Especially if you really obviously borrowed multiple facts
from a single article.

